# Im new..my horses



## Rose_xx (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys im new on here.
Thought Id introduce myself and my horses.
Im Rose, 17, from Oxfordshire.
I own 4 horses. 2 showjumpers Ballou and Ella, a mini pony and Tara..fat ole cob 
I compete once or twice a week from 1.10m-1.30m.
Im on the look out for someone to give me a hand with some general duties. If you want to discus this-let me know 
xx


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome : D I'm new too and I have three little ponies. I'd love a cob hehe I just have little welshies


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi im now to i have two jumping ponys and a arab horse that my mum has owned for 24 yrs


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome,i have 4 horses,youngest 6 oldest 31,i havent competed for a while,did a bit of draghunting last year,just enjoying hacking out at mo.


----------



## Blazed (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome, i suppose im new too - have been a member for a while, have just been busy and dont have time to come on here anymore .

Your horses sound lovely 
I have a 14.2hh palomino mare which I compete nearly every weekend at 90cm/1m level  and i also have a 16.1hh black clydesdale x cob (looks more like a tb than anything, body wise) 

x


----------



## steff79 (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya i'm new too  I have 2 horse's a 15hh arab x irish that i do british novice with and a 16hh t/b that i haven't a year yet but i'm getting better on him i'm just going 2 do 90 & metre classes till i get a bit more together with him..


----------



## sarah lou xx (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everybody im new on here. Thought Id introduce myselfa little.
My name is Sarah-Louise Turner I am 14 years.
I love horses and I used to loan a horse. I dont know everything to do with horses and so please if anybody would like to give me some information on them id love it.

Thankyou 
xx


----------

